# Paramedic pours blood on student



## webster44 (Mar 28, 2012)

Link

I sure hope that they were joking around and using fake blood....

It would seem to me that a hospital would not be legally able to just give blood away....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

Expired blood is treated as medical waste and incinerated. I'm calling BS on this one. Doesn't add up.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a link to the actual story without the Huffington Post's dubious journalistic style. Its still a crazy situation but not it did not go quite the way the Post made it out.

http://www.statesman.com/news/local...ficials-2263365.html?cxtype=rss_ece_frontpage


----------



## Aidey (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't figure out what the purpose of having the expired blood was.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2012)

If it's true that's ridiculous.

I want to know what was going through his head. Yes the blood is clean, but that's still so wrong on so many different levels.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 29, 2012)

The original story states that he poored some on himself as well. While I don't freak out about getting blood on me, I'm not going to poor any on myself either. Maybe that is a little telling.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 29, 2012)

The second story says that he was putting it on a gauze pad and spilled it on both himself and the student.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe I misread it but I thought it said he put the blood on the gauze and then applied the bloody gauze to the student and himself.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 29, 2012)

> ...poured some of the blood onto gauze for the student's fake injury to  make the wound look more realistic, he said. The paramedic then spilled  some of the blood onto himself and the student's skin, he said.



I interpreted "spilled" to mean accidental, but the article doesn't actually specify if it was intentional or not.


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes it was real blood, and deserves a what for?


----------

